# Thetford Flush stopped working



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

The Theatford flush is not operating on my '08 Autocruise, it's a long drive (400miles) to the supplying dealer, so I thought I'd do a little background searching myself. 

Does anyone know the Theatford intricacies, the water pump is fine, the cassette is in and empty, but when you press the (soft) button on the control panel nothing happens......

Is this an electrical contact pulling a solenoid in? If so what could be the cause of the problem? There is a funny flat thing close to the cassette, whats that for?? 

Is there some switch or sensor that might not be operating? how does it detect no cassette?

Fuse seem ok, but no handbook from Autocruise on this model specifically  

Any advise would be gratefully received, (I have a meter, an know how to use it)

Gerry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have you turned on the water at the control panel!
Richard


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

Just a thought. Ours only works when the water switch on the control panel is on.
Also, there is a small fuse near the wiring where the cassette is housed.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you have a seperate tank for the flush?gerry.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Theatford Flush stopped working*



cater_racer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Theatford flush is not operating on my '08 Autocruise, it's a long drive (400miles) to the supplying dealer, so I thought I'd do a little background searching myself.
> 
> ...


Hi, Gerry if you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Monday, they should be able to help you.

Regards


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks One & all, 

Yes it's turned on at the control panel, (the pump that is) the tap water runs fine. (There's no other toilet related switch/control is there?)

No I haven't a separate tank as far as I know, Autocruise handbook is nit available for my particular model. (Only £55,000) Probably only comes with top of the range?

Yes found the fuse near the cassette, it's ok.

I'll phone JCM or Glen on Monad, they are probably able to help. ( I would probably be tempted to empty the cassette on Marquis if I went there)

Gerry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Theatford Flush stopped working*



cater_racer said:


> snip: no handbook from Autocruise on this model specifically
> 
> Any advise would be gratefully received, (I have a meter, an know how to use it)
> 
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

This link <<< to the Thetford website support pages will help with some details and documentation.... manuals and repair help :wink:

Mike


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The flush action on my Thetford ceased working three months ago, following MHF members advice I dowloaded the manual from the Thetford site. The 3 amp fuse for the flush operation is in the most awkward place they could put it., under the top water tank, having to remove the black water tank to get at it.

Finally found out that the problem was the flushing pump had ceased working and had to be replaced.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerry and Co!

My Thetford stopped working just after hand-over. Loose printed circuit board, the one with the blue button on it. Relocated PCB sorted it! I've also done it myself on a second occasion. Last nine months have been fine.


----------



## builder (Apr 27, 2008)

had the same problem only lasted 2-3 flushes and packed in on 1st day thetford sent new control panel out easy to fit


----------



## 111093 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmm. Makes me glad my Thetford is 20 years old and is a mechanical twist, nothing to go wrong!

They don't make them like they used to...


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Had mine fixed a few weeks ago after it stopped working. Apparently there was a broken wire and the pump had gone. Now it's stopped working again :evil:


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I fixed mine OK, I traced the wiring back with a multimeter and found a poor connection. Mike's link to Theatford manual was helpful.


----------

